# Hi !!!



## jane jasmine (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello,

I'm Jane 
I come from Slovenia (that same little country as Melania Trump comes from), and I'm very happy to stumble upon your forum.

I read a lot of interesting stuff here, and I'd like to participate in discussions.


Thanks and all have a nice day.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM!

You should be able to post in all the forums now.


----------

